# Kenton **** Dog Trials



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

With the Kenton **** Dog trials coming up in a month and I know some of you guys are starting piles of stuff to take to the trials this year for trading. Bring more fishing tackle please. I walk the rows looking, but guns, guns and more guns. I like guns myself but I am looking for fishing tackle, used stuff is fine. I just want more than guns. Bring it on.


----------

